

Stop the Monsanto Protection Act - X4
http://action.fooddemocracynow.org/sign/stop_the_monsanto_protection_act/

======
thatswrong0
> the provision strips the rights of federal courts to halt the sale and
> planting of genetically engineered crops during the legal appeals process.

Guilty until proven innocent?

> This dangerous new House provision, which we're calling the Monsanto
> Protection Act,

Ooh, editorializing.

> would strip judges of their constitutional mandate to protect consumer
> rights and the environment, while opening up the floodgates for the planting
> of new untested genetically engineered crops, endangering farmers, consumers
> and the environment.

I'm pretty sure the point of judges is to uphold the law, not to do what they
think is protecting consumer rights or the environment.

> Once again, Monsanto and the biotech industry are working behind closed
> doors to undermine your basic rights.

Okay, I'll cut the crap. This is paranoid, fear-mongering drivel. Give me
facts, not opinions and emotion. This does not belong on HN.

~~~
toddh
> Okay, I'll cut the crap. This is paranoid, fear-mongering drivel. Give me
> facts, not opinions and emotion. This does not belong on HN.

Excellent example of irony. Thank you.

~~~
thatswrong0
Ironic how?

If you're going to accuse an entire industry of trying to undermine the rights
of people, you have to provide evidence and facts, not just a bunch of scary
words.

My response to said sensationalized accusation is obviously not subject to the
same requirements. Or are you just being deliberately dense?

------
jostmey
People fear what they do not know or understand. Mansanto's businesses
practices may be at times unethical, but is there any fault in genetically
breeding superior crops and profiting from it? If there is one area of
research that thrives on patent protection, this is it.

~~~
D9u
And when that GMO crop pollinates adjacent non GMO crops, Monsanto can sue the
adjacent farmer(s) for "stealing" Monsanto's GMO.

This is an inherent flaw, and has already occurred.

Sort of like the fox guarding the hen house.

~~~
aaron695
>And when that GMO crop pollinates adjacent non GMO crops, Monsanto can sue
the adjacent farmer(s) for "stealing" Monsanto's GMO. >This an inherent flaw,
and has already occurred.

Pretty sure this is not true. Care to site.

Only case I heard of was that was dodgy was a farmer who had seed
contamination from trucks driving by which is totally different to what you
are implying.

~~~
D9u
Cite?

[http://www.dailytech.com/Monsanto+Defeats+Small+Farmers+in+C...](http://www.dailytech.com/Monsanto+Defeats+Small+Farmers+in+Critical+Bioethics+Class+Action+Suit/article24118.htm)

~~~
jrs235
After reading some comments in the article his nought popped into my head.
Biodiversity is like vaccinations. It is a natural mechanism to prevent
catastrophic die offs. The ticking time bomb goes off when the non diverse
crop collides with a pest we aren't aware of that will thrive off of the crop
causing environment damage and fine as the entire no diverse crop gets
decimated... Just like what happened to the Native Americans when they were
introduced to smallpox. Why do we think we can control nature?

Edit: writing comments on an iPad stinks. Sorry for the typos.

